# Specks and Redfish softbaits



## FlyingFishing (Jan 10, 2008)

I was going to see if anyone had any advide on what types of jigs to rig up to catch Speckled Trout and Redfish.  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 10, 2008)

gulp with 1/4 oz red jighead fished under ct cork catches a majority of both.


----------



## Randy (Jan 10, 2008)

Yep Gulp.  It should be illegal.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 10, 2008)

Gulp Alive.

Keeping what you catch over the limit should be illegal!


----------



## grim (Jan 10, 2008)

Also try soft jerk baits with a weighted hook.  I sometimes use a large white saltwater assassin with a flutter hook.  The reds like them, but the trout are flat out suckers for them.  Its a good setup to keep your lure in one area longer if the bite is slow.


----------



## FishFanatic (Jan 10, 2008)

Trout love DOA shrimp.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 10, 2008)

Dont tell anyone else, but banjo minnow.


----------



## grouper sandwich (Jan 10, 2008)

The only problem I've found with gulp is that once the water warms up a bit the pinfish hammer the crap out of it and tear it up.  At that point I switch to a gold sidewinder spoon and lay the smack down on the trout.


----------



## FlyingFishing (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks a bunch everyone.  I'm going to Bass Pro in Macon today to "look around."  I'll probally go broke by the time its all over with!


----------



## Randy (Jan 10, 2008)

FlyingFishing said:


> Thanks a bunch everyone.  I'm going to Bass Pro in Macon today to "look around."  I'll probally go broke by the time its all over with!


They don't really have a very good selection of salt water stuff in Macon!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 10, 2008)

Gulp are ok but I like Saltwater Assassin Sea Shad. Fish them on a 1/8 to 1/4 head.


----------



## puredrenalin (Jan 10, 2008)

Gulp and the spoon rock, also Halo shirmp and the Assassins are awesome bait too, if they are on top, some medium jerks and Rapala's work well also!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jan 10, 2008)

Randy said:


> They don't really have a very good selection of salt water stuff in Macon!



Could not agree more!!!

Went before my first off shore trip and ended up spending a lot of money on crap.  The Gaff I bought could not go through a fish unless I swong it like a baseball bat  They did not have enough line to spool all my reels in the same line & now I have to buy a bunch of stuff again.


----------



## FlyingFishing (Jan 10, 2008)

Dang, is there anywhere around the Warner Robins/Macon area that will carry good salt-water tackle?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 10, 2008)

grouper sandwich said:


> The only problem I've found with gulp is that once the water warms up a bit the pinfish hammer the crap out of it and tear it up.  At that point I switch to a gold sidewinder spoon and lay the smack down on the trout.



To heck with the trout! Let's get a #12 hook, a pinch of gulp and catch a bait box full of pins!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jan 10, 2008)

FlyingFishing said:


> Dang, is there anywhere around the Warner Robins/Macon area that will carry good salt-water tackle?



I am not sure but what about Sports Center, Do they carry salt-water tackle? I know it is a good store but am not sure about salt-water


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jan 10, 2008)

We have always loaded the boat with specks using the salt water assassins in various colors. We stick with the red head jig with big eyes and the shrimp assassins. Also had very good luck with the gulp baits.


----------



## grouper sandwich (Jan 10, 2008)

Jeff Young said:


> To heck with the trout! Let's get a #12 hook, a pinch of gulp and catch a bait box full of pins!




Your boat or mine?  Next stop, 100'!


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Jan 21, 2008)

we fish mirror lures and jigs white body purple curlytail on whitehead.the thing we learned about trout when there bitting good they will hit anything.alot people use electric chicken color on jigs under cajun cork.


----------



## larpyn (Jan 21, 2008)

Dixiesimpleman32 said:


> we fish mirror lures and jigs white body purple curlytail on whitehead.the thing we learned about trout when there bitting good they will hit anything.alot people use electric chicken color on jigs under cajun cork.



smart man.
bass assassin electric chicken under a cajun thunder is deadly on the trout.
try this or this


----------



## Georgiagator (Jan 22, 2008)

Soft baits work O.K. but I think the best thing for trout is still cut bait  no sinker just line and hook


----------



## cotton top (Jan 26, 2008)

Jeff Young,

 I sure do LOVE your avator.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 26, 2008)

Wildeye Shad!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 27, 2008)

cotton top said:


> Jeff Young,
> 
> I sure do LOVE your avator.



Thanks! Looks like you're holding it in yours!


----------

